# Authentication failure with PolicyKit Authentication Agent

## fangwen

When I was trying to mount my volume on the Windows partition or edit my network connections with NetworkManager, the PolicyKit Authentication Agent asked me for root password, and I am sure I typed it correctly, but the authentication just failed. Related information in .xsession-errors is as follows,

```
polkit-agent-helper-1: pam_authenticate failed: Authentication failure
```

I am using Xfce as my desktop environment, I have made PolicyKit Authentication Agent in the Xfce autostart application list.

The strange thing is that when I typed ten letters in the authentication agent's input box, there were only two dots being displayed on the screen.

I can use su and sudo without any problem.

So please tell me how to set up the authentication agent.

----------

